# Hole



## Ynot (Jul 5, 2021)

What size hole do I need to drill in a wood slingshot for tubing bands?


----------



## vince4242 (Jan 11, 2016)

I use a small paper clip bent over right at the tip with the just tiny crack and I stretch out the 1632 tubing and slide it in and pull it through the hole. For the bigger tubes I use a large paper clip and do the same thing and works great for pulling them through. To clarify I put the paper click through the hole first then put the tubing in the small opening and then pull it through.

For 1632 tubes I use 3/32" 
For 1842 & 3050 I use 9/32”


----------



## Ynot (Jul 5, 2021)

Is there a place that tells the size and color chart for the strengh or what ever info I would need?
Or a place that sells slings, tubes and pockets ect?


----------



## vince4242 (Jan 11, 2016)

If you go to the bands and Tube page you can find tons of information about tubes different Personally I use 1632 single strand for quarter inch steel. You can double it up and shoot 8 millimeter or 3/8" steel at a pretty good speed.
3050 tubes are great for 3/8 and lower. I used 6 strands of 3050 on my sling bow and shoots an arrow pretty fast at a 20 pound draw weight. 

You can buy tubes and bands all over the place on the internet but a great place with great service is simpleshot.com where you can get everything for your slingshot needs with fast shipping since they are here in the USA. Stay away from Amazon for slingshots since they do have questionable quality. My Chinese go to is slingshooting.com which has a great selection of everything and free shipping over a certain amount.

Cheers


----------



## Ynot (Jul 5, 2021)

Thanks vince.

I guess what I'm running into is TMI on slingshots. Every where I go to look for info this just keeps getting more complected and harder to comprehend.
I guess I am looking at this from the old days of grab a branch that has a good Y on it take the bark off it and cut some bands off an old inner tube and make a pouch from an old boot lace tung and get someone to stretch them while you wrap string around it. Red tubes worked the best. Then grab some rocks and head out. Of course the rocks had to be the rite size and shape.

Now there are bands and tubes with different colors and different lb. pulls, steel balls size and weight to be matched with the bands or tubes, clay balls for practices and unless you have been keeping up on it like me your lost, plus what are you going to do with it. Then watching YouTube more info to confuse you.
The worse part is when someone gets done, you have spent a lot of money on things you will not use.
The other part is that A new guy doesn't know what they want to do or what they would need or how to get started.
Well enough of that.


----------



## vince4242 (Jan 11, 2016)

I understand. For me I have gone through many different designs of slingshots, bands and tubes and ammo and different thicknesses of both to find where I'm comfortable now.

I say go to simpleshot.com buy a scout LT get the plastic one not the metal one it works just as good. Get it with the metal clips and pick up some 1632 tubes and some .5 millimeter bands. Grab a couple of their pouches which should last for a very long time and start shooting ¼" and Clay ammo. Both the quarter inch and the clay weigh the same so you can use the exact same setup for both this is what I do. The .5 bands and 1632 tubes will both accommodate quarter-inch Steel and you can play around with both to see which one you like better or went uses they're good for. Now you have one slingshot one size ammo and a couple of different stretchy stuff to mess around with.

The .5 bands are good because they can easily shoot 3/8 inch steel and gives you some wiggle room to try different ammo and taper cuts with one middle of the road thickness band. There are of course many people who would tell you other ways to do this but if you want simple, quarter-inch Steel we'll hit a Target just as hard as bigger ammo and you have much less draw weight so you have more time to practice your shooting. The Scout LT is a great slingshot because you can do all three major hand grips on it to find which one is the most comfortable for you. This is what I did and once I figure it out I was a hammer grip I sold Scout LT for what I paid for it and moved on to a proper slingshot for me, once I figure it out and tested all the different ways to shoot.

You can always grab that tree Fork and shoot that way a lot of people do and have great success with a natural slingshot. You can also find simple plans of a slingshot that may look comfortable grab a piece of plywood and cut your own out and test it. 

But it sounds like you want to go with simple so my suggestion above is what I would say the simplest way to go to get into this awesome obsession.

Cheers


----------



## vince4242 (Jan 11, 2016)

I forgot to mention you can pick up the quarter-inch steel ammo at Walmart for under $5 for 250. Good way to get in to see if you like that size ammo and the clay ammo is cheapest from Amazon which is also true for the quarter inch steel.

Look forward to hearing how it progresses for you and what you find works best for you as you get a feel for modern slingshot shooting.


----------



## Ynot (Jul 5, 2021)

Thanks
LOL The more I look the worst it gets. Now it's the width of the band to taper or not What 3/4in or 1 in or 3/4 into 1in.
The best part of all this is it's a learning thing.
I cut a couple of tree Ys and ordered a couple of bands and just start doing it.
As some of the posts said it will drive you crazy get what you need to start and do from there.
Take the advice try it if it works for you good if not try something else.
Then just remember if it isn't fun or it hurts don't do it.
And remember LOL


----------

